
Mathematicians Are Stunned by This Chicago Professor’s New Proof - leephillips
http://www.chicagomag.com/city-life/October-2015/Why-Computer-Scientists-and-Mathematicians-Are-Stunned-By-a-Chicago-Professors-New-Proof/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Reader+tweet+mobile+reveal+bar+28668+Dec%2031%202015%2009:38
======
ColinWright
It's true that this is a really, really big theoretical advance, but it has
almost _zero_ impact on P vs NP. It's been believed for a long time that graph
isomorphism is "close to P" for some suitable definitions.

And this story has been discussion here on HN many many times over the past
few weeks.

So this is a nice article about a seriously major breakthrough, but take all
the P vs NP speculation with a huge handful of salt.

================

Discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731022)
(75 comments)

    
    
       Landmark Algorithm Breaks 30-Year Impasse (quantamagazine.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505231)
(41 comments)

    
    
       Quasi-Polynomial Algorithm for Graph Isomorphism (scottaaronson.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553879)
(33 comments)

    
    
       A Quasipolynomial Time Algorithm for Graph Isomorphism: The Details (jeremykun.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10610361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10610361)
(3 comments)

    
    
       A Little More on the Graph Isomorphism Algorithm (rjlipton.wordpress.com)
    
    

================

Here are some of the other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10504883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10504883)

    
    
       Graph Isomorphism in Quasi Polynominal Time
       (calendar.google.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506476)

    
    
       Graph Isomorphism in Quasi-polynomial time
       (uchicago.edu)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508418)

    
    
       Laci Babai and Graph Isomorphism
       (lucatrevisan.wordpress.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512074)

    
    
       A Big Result On Graph Isomorphism
       (rjlipton.wordpress.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10542464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10542464)

    
    
       The world's fastest isomorphism testing
       program (1993) (stonybrook.edu)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547501)

    
    
       Summary of Babai's Breakthrough on Graph
       Isomorphism (reddit.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547881)

    
    
       Babai's Breakthrough on Graph Isomorphism
       (reddit.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553139)

    
    
       New algorithm efficiently solves graph isomorphism
       problem (sciencenews.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553152)

    
    
       Graph Isomorphism in Quasipolynomial Time
       (uchicago.edu)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10562857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10562857)

    
    
       Solution to graph isomorphism problem found,
       improves understanding of P and NP (sciencenews.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10565125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10565125)

    
    
       Claimed breakthrough in graph isomorphism
       algorithm (technologyreview.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10601316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10601316)

    
    
       Graph Isomorphism in Quasipolynomial Time I [video]
       (uchicago.edu)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10634234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10634234)

    
    
       László Babai Claims Quasipolynomial Algorithm
       for Graph Isomorphism (aperiodical.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10687741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10687741)

    
    
       Laszlo Babai's Talk on His Quasipolynomial
       Time Algorithm for Graph Isomorphism (uchicago.edu)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10729128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10729128)

    
    
       Graph Isomorphism in Quasipolynomial Time
       (Babai's Preprint) (arxiv.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10730670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10730670)

    
    
       Graph Isomorphism in Quasipolynomial Time
       (arxiv.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10735861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10735861)

    
    
       Graph isomorphism is quasi-polynomial time
       by Laci Babai (arxiv.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10737655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10737655)

    
    
       Algorithm Solves Graph Isomorphism in Record
       Time (quantamagazine.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10786874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10786874)

    
    
       Graph Isomorphism in Quasipolynomial Time
       (arxiv.org)

~~~
DrScump
Thank you for spending so much time on this and other reference-cleanup and
dupe-cleanup efforts; it can be a pretty thankless job in my experience.

